# Average Costs Per Month of a GSD



## StingRay (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey Guys,
I am planning on getting a GSD puppy soon (and I will be a first time dog owner) . Aside from the Initial purchase price of the pup, I'm trying to figure out, on average, what the monthly cost will be to own a GSD? I am on a tight budget, so I just want to make sure I have the proper funds allocated ahead of time.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

The monthly upkeep cost of a dog is irrelevant if you can't afford to pay for medical care and other unforeseen problems. Would you be able to afford a major surgery or other emergency treatment? Basic monthly costs depend very much on how and what you choose to feed, how much equipment and supplies you buy, what level of routine veterinary care you pay for (vaccines, minor issues), and so on.

Starting out on a "tight budget" isn't promising. Where are you going to get your puppy? Is it a reputable breeder charging $1200 or more, or is a backyard breeder selling cheap puppies that may be riddled with expensive major health issues later in life?

The Cost of Owning a Dog


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I rather agree with Bob.

Let's use this as an example,, one of my dogs two days at the vets 1000 bucks, can you do that if an emergency cropped up since alot of vets won't take payments?

Same dog last year, daily vet visits for IV fluids for 10 days, cost me around 2500+ can you do that?

I think every dog deserves a good home, but I also think alot of people do not take into consideration how they would pay if an emergency cropped up and usually at some point in a dogs life emergencies DO crop up.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Here are some thing to consider as costs for ANY dog:

Vet visits - plan $100.00 for exams and vaccines, worming, etc. each time
Food - plan $50.00 per month for decent quality food
Toys, leashes, collars, etc. - plan $100.00 initially
Brushes, combs, toe nail clipper, shampoo, etc. - plan $100.00 initially
Flea and tick preventative - cheaper if purchased in multiples, plan $20.00 per month if purchased individually
Heartworm preventative - cheaper is purchased in multiples, plan $20.00 per month if purchased individually
Crate - plan $100.00

These are just the basics and, any illnesses or ailments, will add to this.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I agree with the advise you have gotten so far. You have to be able to provide medical care for your dog. 

Nikki is my second GSD and also has chronic health issues. As a puppy we were dealing with a mild case of parvo, she was treated at the 24-hour emergency hospital and total cost was around $1,600, she was only nine weeks old 

When she was four months old we made our first trip to our dermatologist. In her first year her vet bills added up to almost $10,000. She has EPI and environmental allergies that require life long treatment.

IMO this is not a healthy breed but even if you get lucky and can avoid genetic health issues an accident/emergency can set you back thousands of dollars.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

About 60.00 per month. If you are to ask me what they cost per year it would be alot different tho, 60.00 on a good month with no problems lol and just food consumption!


----------



## LoriH (Apr 16, 2013)

I've been pretty lucky with my dog (15 months). Have spent approximately $700 on vet bills, shots etc. and two visits to the ER vet. He got hit in the eye with a tennis ball and then one other time thought he may have had a blockage so required x-rays, turned out to be environmental type bacteria, cleared up in a few days. I spend about $80-$100 month for raw feeding and then whatever treats or new collar/leash we may need is over and above that but most of that expense was incurred before he was a year old. The last 4 months we only buy the occasional bag of treats, and of course he needed a wading pool to cool off in.


----------



## Sagan (Apr 27, 2013)

I feed raw and its about $300 a month. If you're on a tight budget you should look into the quality kibbles. Invest in expensive quality leashes and collars so you buy them only once.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

When you first get your puppy plan on spending @ least $1000. You usually have 3 visits to the vet for shot, wormer, and microchip which will run you at least $80 a visit plus $45 for the microchip. Registration paperwork is about $45. Training the first year is puppy class = $115 Novice intermediate class = $125 and Advanced class = $125 CGC testing = $50. Food each month is $56 ( I feed blue wilderness for two so it double that.) This year alone for collar and leashes. herm sprenger prong- $25, puppy leather martingale $18, herm sprenger fur saver $25, amish leather leash $30, amish leather flat collar $35, long line for training recall $19. Toys way too many toys to calculate!!! Brushes -slicker $6, furminator- $45, Kong bath brush-$10. Crates $150 for a good one. The list goes on!!! Not a cheap breed to own but in my opinion well worth the investment.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I adopted my first gsd at age 22 and was on a very tight budget. In the first year she needed hip surgery and she had a ton of other health problems over the course of her life. I did have to borrow money for a couple of her surgeries but I never for a minute regretted adopting her because she was a once-in-a-lifetime dog. 

Do be prepared to spend a minimum of $150 on food, toys, supplies, vet care per month and have a plan if you will need more for unforeseen problems.


----------



## andrea04 (Feb 2, 2014)

I can tell you we emptied our savings account in the first 4 months of having Lucie. From the time we brought her home she had reoccurring UTI's which was countless trips back and forth to the vet, medication, urine samples, sterile urine samples. Plus the costs of shots and spaying her. 

She has not been a cheap pup but she has also brought an extreme amount of joy into our new house. But right now with no savings we're hoping she had no more issues and we're building our savings back up.

But any animal can be costly it just depends. We feed her taste of the wild which a large bag is 50 a month. Plus flea and heart worm meds. Treats and toys are at least 20 a month. Plus vaccinations and registering the dog with the town 200. 

But I can tell you we love her dearly and she goes anywhere she can with us. She's just like one of our kids. Just be careful bc in the event of an emergency you want to be able to provide her care or if she happens to get sick and needs several trips to the vets office. We didn't get our pup from a well known breeder and that was a big mistake while she is pure bred and has papers they did nothing to make sure she was healthy when we brought her home. But she is now a healthy happy 6 month old pup









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I think averages are all over. What you feed will change the costs. If you end up with a healthy pup or a pup that has chronic issues will change the cost. Also if you do puppy classes or hire a trainer will edit your overall cost...

I know this time around I'm getting pet insurance which can help in case of an emergency...but that costs too!

I def have tight cash flow but my dog(s) never go without, I always seem to find a way to make things work.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StingRay (Jun 10, 2014)

Guys and Gals, thanks so much for all the great responses. I really appreciate it. This is the exact information I was trying to get to. I do have funds that I can tap in case of an emergency.


----------



## BobStark (Sep 20, 2019)

Quite honestly I am surprised by the general response to your inquiry. As a former breeder of AKC purebred GSD’s with customers such as local law enforcement, we rarely had these expensive issues that have been mentioned. We had one litter of puppies with parvo due to our local vet administering a live vaccine, but nothing much else. Hip dysplasia has occurred a few times, but in the latter years of their life, around 10-12. 

It can greatly depend on the bloodline. If you adopt a GSD, perhaps shoot for over 2 years old to possibly avoid parvo or other maladies mentioned. If buying a puppy, go with an established breeder. Some of them have hip certification and carefully breed to preserve health and temperament. 

Having owned around 30 GSD’s in my lifetime (not including puppies sold) we have rarely had to spend all of these $1000’s of dollars that others have mentioned. Their nutrition can greatly determine their health, same as us humans. Good nutrition, safety, love and mental stimulation can go a long way. 

I wouldn’t be too worried. It’s always good to have a little nest egg in case of an unexpected emergency, but GSD’s are not plagued with maladies. Certainly not more than any other breed in my experience.

I do agree to invest in quality leashes and collars. But that is the same with anything in life. Buy quality and it will last you longer.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I see a lot of red flags. No dog experience wanting a GSD with concerns about money. Not a good combo.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

The thread is 5 years old.


----------

